# Half Life 2 Bug



## cranpipe (Nov 25, 2004)

HELP!! PLEASE!!


I've been playing HL2 for a while.
I got to Black Mesa East and I'm omw to the elevator.
The girl who's talking to me says a lot of things. She press the button of the elevator, the doors open and... it's gets stuck!
The game console says "ERROR: DYNAMIC LINK POINTING TO INVALID NODE ID!!".
Because of this I can't play.
Do you guys know something about it? Any way to fix it?
I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

restart the level and go to the Woman sequence. As soon as she quits talking. quick save and restart the game. when you load the savegame she should work fine. You may have to wait till just after she hits the elevator button. You should also send Valve a copy of the error message, since all copies of HL2 have this bug. 

There is a second AI fix for a bug that can cause all of the AI to go into notarget mode (meaning that the bug causes everyone ingame to ignore you completely, including the enemies).

The following is a user-made fix that seems to work.



TO FIX THE AI BUG DO THIS: 

Go into your hl2\cfg\ folder, and create a txt file, inside this text file, write the following lines. 
ai_norebuildgraph "1" 
ai_disable "0" 

Save, then rename the text file to ai_fix.cfg, right click the file and set it to read only. 
Next, open up valve.rc in notepad, you should see the following 
// load the base configuration 
//exec default.cfg 
// Setup custom controller 
exec joystick.cfg 
// run a user script file if present 
exec autoexec.cfg 
// 
// stuff command line statements 
// 
stuffcmds 
// display the startup level 
startupmenu 

under "exec autoexec.cfg", add this line 
exec ai_fix.cfg 

Save the file and your done!


----------



## cranpipe (Nov 25, 2004)

Abomonog:

I just want to thank you for your support.
I did what yiu said and it's working now.
For nor so far so good.
Againg, thank you for your answer. :up:


----------



## sz666sz (Dec 3, 2004)

it really worksss!!! thanks..but now i wanna play it in a multiplayer by LAN... how i do that??... please help me...


----------



## spicedog (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you, Abomonog. I registered here just so I could thank you for the fix to the bug.


----------



## jfmcd (Jul 20, 2004)

12/10/04

Hey ABO'

I'm using a MS Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 to play H/L2 and it works great until I get the airboat. Instead of working normally in the boat the stick moves it forward and back but not left or right. So, no steering (straight into the dock or rocks or whatever). Do you have any thoughts regarding a .cfg fix for this problem? I've tried the left/right switch autoexec.cfg fix from the 3DClan site and it doesn't help.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## dradclif1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Abomonog,
Like Spicedog I registered here to say thanks for the AI tweak. I Will donate and support this site as well as the torrent sites fighting litigation I'm loyal to.Information is great........Thanks


----------



## ferydaboss (Mar 15, 2008)

hey
i am playing half life 2, and the game just simply crashes. i have ro testart my pc, to play a few minutes until it crashes again. i tried findung some bug fixes but i simply couldnt find one. i tried cracking the game still noresults. i honestly don't know what can i do. i tried to enter some commands in the console, still no luck. it tells me that some internal driver error, i really dont understand this. i read a lot of forum posts that many people have this trouble but could resolve it. i couldn't resolve it either. i installed 10 different hl2 games on my pc, and non of them run. my pc is compatible with the game because it sets all the options to high, and i put them on low or medium, just so i can play! please help me anyone! mail: [email protected] Ymess: ferydaboss 
thank you all!


----------



## ferydaboss (Mar 15, 2008)

hy again! also made a screenshot with the error. please contact me at my mail or mesenger, so i can send you. i don't know where to upload here


----------



## ferydaboss (Mar 15, 2008)

Hy again  the errors are: "internal driver error in IDirect3DDevice9: )" and the other one is "failed to lock index buffer in CMeshDX8::LockIndexBuffer" please help! its driving me crazy!!! for 2 years i am trying to play this game, and had over 10 different hl2 games on my pc! thanks


----------



## lt.data (Jul 26, 2008)

i play half life 2 and i have the same problem with the elevator lady.
it happend twice.the first time i saved and reload,and it was ok.

but now it doesnt work and i dont know what to do.

pls help me.


----------



## Mark9000 (Aug 18, 2008)

cranpipe said:


> HELP!! PLEASE!!
> 
> I've been playing HL2 for a while.
> I got to Black Mesa East and I'm omw to the elevator.
> ...


Same thing happens to me. i tryed jumping out the window couple of times,lmao, dont work D':


----------

